# Qual a opção até 150€?



## filipe cunha (17 Set 2010 às 22:51)

Boas,
Aos entendidos na matéria

Estou indeciso, destas opções qual preferiam?

PCE-pws 20 (com modulo solar, tactil....) - 120,00€ 
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

La Crosse ws2357 - 129,95€
http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...e=shop.flypage&product_id=1045&category_id=98

Ou uma outra, até ao máximo de 150,00€...

Opiniões e sugestões até meados da proxima semana

Obrigado desde já,
Filipe Cunha


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2010 às 22:55)

Eu tenho uma LaCrosse WS2357 vai fazer 2 anos em Dezembro e foi precisamente comprada na mesma loja, mas isso não tem nada a ver para o assunto.

O que interessa é que à excepção do facto de funcionar a 100% via cabo (o Wireless não é mau mas demora muito a actualizar), e das leituras por vezes erróneas do vento, é uma estação fiável para o preço pedido e que dura bastante tempo.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Set 2010 às 23:01)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Eu tenho uma LaCrosse WS2357 vai fazer 2 anos em Dezembro e foi precisamente comprada na mesma loja, mas isso não tem nada a ver para o assunto.
> 
> O que interessa é que à excepção do facto de funcionar a 100% via cabo (o Wireless não é mau mas demora muito a actualizar), e das leituras por vezes erróneas do vento, é uma estação fiável para o preço pedido e que dura bastante tempo.



Obrigado pedro, a minha a ser colocada irá ficar a menos de 5 metros com uma parede pelo meio, talvez funcione bem o wireless.... e como não te deu problemas, é um factor a ter em conta


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2010 às 08:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Aos entendidos na matéria
> 
> Estou indeciso, destas opções qual preferiam?
> ...



Não quero influenciar em nada e não tenho qualquer interesse no negocio, mas temos um user aqui registado que é representante das PCE em Portugal e penso que o valor esta um pouco abaixo do apresentado.

Um abraço.


----------



## J.S. (18 Set 2010 às 09:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Aos entendidos na matéria
> 
> Estou indeciso, destas opções qual preferiam?
> ...



OLha: o PWS tem uma memoria de 4000 dados. Portanto: não e necessita estar com o computador ligado todos dias....Acho que isto e melhor. Outra coisa: eu vi que isto custo agora so 85 euro?? E muito barato!

Oke..desculpe em Ingles: what I think you really need to do is to make a good sensorscreen (abrigo) yourself. Look on the net, take your time but do it! These sensorscreens with all weatherstations salvo Davis introduce large errors of several degrees centigrade in full sunshine. Certainly in warm sunny Portugal but over here in Northern Europe it is evident in several tests I have read as well. 


On a side note some in depth info: Best would be one with a ventilator: even official sensorscreens heat up quite easily (but not like those cheap ones!!) to 1- 1.5C in full sun low wind conditions....Let the fan draw wind over the sensor and you'll be very fine. 
I do not know if it snows where you live, but over here things become particullary tricky with a snow cover inducing large errors in sensorshields causing them to warm up considerably without proper ventilation!!! We see large downward deviations once a fan is used that gets rid of all radiation errors.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2010 às 09:50)

http://www.meteocharnecacaparica.com/

Este site tem uma PCE-PWS20 com painel solar.

Nota :  os 85€ é a versão sem painel solar e falta transportes.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2010 às 11:39)

lsalvador disse:


> http://www.meteocharnecacaparica.com/
> 
> Este site tem uma PCE-PWS20 com painel solar.
> 
> Nota :  os 85€ é a versão sem painel solar e falta transportes.



O preço da PCE, já é com tudo incluido, entregue em mão e fica no preço acima indicado. Já tem painel solar.
Esse preço é da PCE em Espanha, duvido que por cá façam mais barato mas de qualquer maneira, tambem gostava de saber quem é o user e o preço dele (o mais barato é o mais amigo) e a opinião dele, claro!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2010 às 11:42)

J.S. disse:


> OLha: o PWS tem uma memoria de 4000 dados. Portanto: não e necessita estar com o computador ligado todos dias....Acho que isto e melhor. Outra coisa: eu vi que isto custo agora so 85 euro?? E muito barato!
> 
> Oke..desculpe em Ingles: what I think you really need to do is to make a good sensorscreen (abrigo) yourself. Look on the net, take your time but do it! These sensorscreens with all weatherstations salvo Davis introduce large errors of several degrees centigrade in full sunshine. Certainly in warm sunny Portugal but over here in Northern Europe it is evident in several tests I have read as well.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, depois de qualquer uma cá, vou-me entreter na bricolage...tenho jeito


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2010 às 11:49)

A PCE, acho que vem mais completa, com todos os suportes...até com um pequeno mastro.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Set 2010 às 10:24)

Upa upa...amanha a ver se me decido


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Set 2010 às 20:19)

Amanhã é dia de encomenda...ainda indeciso


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2010 às 22:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Amanhã é dia de encomenda...ainda indeciso



Já tens cotação ?


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Set 2010 às 22:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Já tens cotação ?



Boas, nada, mandei PM e mail para a firma do user que me indicaste e nada
Aguardo até à hora do almoço de amanha...depois talvez irei para a PCE...


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2010 às 22:22)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas, nada, mandei PM e mail para a firma do user que me indicaste e nada
> Aguardo até à hora do almoço de amanha...depois talvez irei para a PCE...



Tive a falar com ele hoje de manhã e ele espera valores para os poder dar, se ainda não te enviou é porque ainda não os recebeu.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Set 2010 às 22:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Tive a falar com ele hoje de manhã e ele espera valores para os poder dar, se ainda não te enviou é porque ainda não os recebeu.



Ok, obrigado
Aguardarei


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2010 às 21:40)

Já encomendada


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2010 às 12:28)

Ainda não chegou e já tenho o material todo escolhido para instalação e RS


----------



## lsalvador (26 Set 2010 às 13:34)

O que compras-te?


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2010 às 14:37)

lsalvador disse:


> O que compras-te?




Boas, foi a PCE em Spain


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 15:37)

Agora é só pô-la no Wunderground a mandar dados.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2010 às 15:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Agora é só pô-la no Wunderground a mandar dados.



Ui....ainda falta tudo neste momento
Depois da colocação, irá ser isso,mas com a ajuda do forum


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Set 2010 às 00:50)

Chegou hoje, já testei, OK....RS já feito...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 23:45)

filipe cunha disse:


> Chegou hoje, já testei, OK....RS já feito...



Parabéns! Agora toca a monta-la rapidamente, para estar apta a fim de recolher a imensa quantidade de precipitação que está prevista para a tua região já este fim-de-semana.
Contamos com os teus dados.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2010 às 23:53)

Parabéns pela iniciativa Filipe

Esperamos pelos teus dados


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Out 2010 às 20:23)

AnDré disse:


> Parabéns! Agora toca a monta-la rapidamente, para estar apta a fim de recolher a imensa quantidade de precipitação que está prevista para a tua região já este fim-de-semana.
> Contamos com os teus dados.



Boas,
Já está no mastro, tudo montado (ainda na garagem)...a transmitir perfeitamente a 20 metros com 2 boas paredes...
Só falta mesmo colocá-la no telhado...amanha sem duvida...se não chover


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Out 2010 às 20:24)

MSantos disse:


> Parabéns pela iniciativa Filipe
> 
> Esperamos pelos teus dados



Depois vou criar um topico com a minha PCE, com fotos..tipo diario de bordo


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 14:44)

Para 1º dia de serviço a PCE laborou sem falhas...logo com este temporal


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Set 2012 às 20:06)

E lá passaram 2 anos com a PCE.... 
Grandes mudanças foram feitas, desde a localização, o RS, a ventilação...sempre a melhorar, com visualizações mensais acima das 1000 no WU, está para durar....


Estado actual


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Mai 2015 às 08:58)

E passados quase 5 anos está na hora de mudar as pilhas exteriores, por outras de litio, durante a noite com o sinal DCF deixa de comunicar devem estar muito fracas...


----------

